# Would you buy a one year old terrier that bit?



## Aneeda72 (Dec 3, 2020)

I hate not having a dog.  I found a 1 year old Yorkie terrier that a breeder has that was returned because it bit (or nipped).  Apparently it thought it was protecting a young child from the dad in the family.  It’s a very affordable dog in terms of the fact that it’s had all its shots, is fixed, potty trained, and healthy.

He is 15 pounds, not too big, not too little.  I can buy him on a credit card and pay over time.  She says if he bites one of us, she will take him back and replace him.  She has had him two months, so he bit when he was 10 months.  He shows no sign of aggression and plays with her daughters all the time.

What do you think?


----------



## win231 (Dec 3, 2020)

LOL - _"She says if he bites one of us, she will take him back and replace him."_
Ask her if she'll pay the judgement for damages if you get sued by someone outside the family he may bite.


----------



## Jules (Dec 3, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> She has had him two months,


That says a lot.  

Personally I’d wait until I found the right dog.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 3, 2020)

I'd take him but I am used to having psycho dogs and cats. If you have the time to train him or send him to someone who will, go for it.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 3, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I hate not having a dog.  I found a 1 year old Yorkie terrier that a breeder has that was returned because it bit (or nipped).  Apparently it thought it was protecting a young child from the dad in the family.  It’s a very affordable dog in terms of the fact that it’s had all its shots, is fixed, potty trained, and healthy.
> 
> He is 15 pounds, not too big, not too little.  I can buy him on a credit card and pay over time.  She says if he bites one of us, she will take him back and replace him.  She has had him two months, so he bit when he was 10 months.  He shows no sign of aggression and plays with her daughters all the time.
> 
> What do you think?


Your household might be a better environment than the one the dog was in when it bit/nipped.   That being said, if you aren't experienced with dog training it might be better to keep looking.
We have a silky terrier from a rescue, he's a good boy, but had been mistreated.  He can get aggressive(don't take his toy from him!) and when he's in his crate, he's protective of his little _territory_. Our groomer calls him "cujo" when he gets tense, but she just slips a muzzle on him and he just goes "OK, you're the boss."


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2020)

I have to  say  from my experience at the apartments where I live,    Yorkies are the  No.  1 "stay away"  breed.    
The two that live near me have biten  several  dogs.  I was warned early on to keep a distance from  them.  And I do.

One is a  7 lb. female that is very aggressive.  Her owner has said she doesn't want to get her  fixed,  because she loves her "personality".
The other one that I've seen  barks way too much.  

The Maltese breed seems very calm and quiet for a little dog   .... just my personal experience.

.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 3, 2020)

I would buy him as long as I didn't have young kids running around.  We had a Lab we got as a rescue who had the strange habit of nipping when anyone tried to leave the house.  Over time she realized we were always coming back which I think was her problem.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 3, 2020)

win231 said:


> LOL - _"She says if he bites one of us, she will take him back and replace him."_
> Ask her if she'll pay the judgement for damages if you get sued by someone outside the family he may bite.


Well, that’s it, because of the virus he was probably under-socialized by someone who was not experienced with dogs.


----------



## Devi (Dec 3, 2020)

As @Jules said, find the right dog. I wouldn't settle on this one.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I would buy him as long as I didn't have young kids running around.  We had a Lab we got as a rescue who had the strange habit of nipping when anyone tried to leave the house.  Over time she realized we were always coming back which I think was her problem.


I’m thinking that, he’s very expensive but still a good price-and a big small dog is what we want.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 3, 2020)

If you feel confident that you can handle a nip if it happens, and teach him not to do that, *you should buy him*. It happened once, right? We had a very intelligent little beagle mix when the kids were young who bit once and never did it again. I wasn't in the room when it happened but the kids had friends over, so what set the dog off is anybody's guess. He could have had good reason. Our reaction alone told him that wasn't a good thing.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 3, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> If you feel confident that you can handle a nip if it happens, and teach him not to do that, *you should buy him*. It happened once, right? We had a very intelligent little beagle mix when the kids were young who bit once and never did it again. I wasn't in the room when it happened but the kids had friends over, so what set the dog off is anybody's guess. He could have had good reason. Our reaction alone told him that wasn't a good thing.


I was thinking that till I asked her if his rabies shot was current.  She say he needed it.  . Like why would you sell a dog, that might bite, without a current rabies shot.  Dang it.  He’s perfect for us, just the right size.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 3, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I was thinking that till I asked her if his rabies shot was current.  She say he needed it.  . Like why would you sell a dog, that might bite, without a current rabies shot.  Dang it.  He’s perfect for us, just the right size.


Aww, that's a shame. If there's someplace where you live that offers free or reduced cost pet vaccines (usually through county shelters or humane soc) maybe you could still get him, but I agree, the sellers should have taken care of that.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 3, 2020)

My son's next door neighbor has a Yorkie who is snappish and never shuts up when he's out in the yard.  They may be cute, but not my cup of tea.  The only small dog I ever really liked was a Chiuhua.  Pugs are precious too, but they do have the breathing issues.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 3, 2020)

In a word: NO.
Asking for trouble I believe.


----------



## Jules (Dec 3, 2020)

Do you want to be constantly worrying if he might nip a stranger.  

They said he bit once.  Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 3, 2020)

Aneeda,

IMO you should let it go.

I'm not trying to be mean but I think that you should go back and read your threads about rehoming your dogs and needing to save money.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 4, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Aneeda,
> 
> IMO you should let it go.
> 
> ...


Yup, I agree.

I even brought it up with my doctor today-should I get a dog or not.  She said I should since when I have a pup I am obviously less depressed and a small dog would cost less to feed, but I do not have the money to buy a dog out right.  

I could probably buy one late this summer, but not now.  Having a dog seems to be a psychological issue.  I am trying hard not to buy one.  Big dogs are cheaper than little dogs, to buy, but I can not take care of a big dog an longer.

The money I’ve saved by not having to feed the large dog/dogs has let me purchase the Libre2 for my diabetes, which insurance does not cover.  A better use for that money than dog food.


----------



## Jules (Dec 4, 2020)

Are there any dog shelters that are searching for a good person like you to love an older dog?


----------



## deesierra (Dec 5, 2020)

Aneeda, I have loved and been the guardian of dogs all my life. Rescuing dogs is in my DNA. Some rescues are really hard cases that everyone else has given up on. It's not easy to take in one of those babies. That being said, don't be lured in by a desirable breed like a Yorkie or their breeders. DO NOT BUY THAT DOG! You are being suckered in. Sorry to say so.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 5, 2020)

Dogs naturally are protective of infants some much more than others. This applies to protecting them from parents. It's up to the owners to be the controller of the animals if they start to threaten the parents even with a little growl.


----------



## deesierra (Dec 5, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup, I agree.
> 
> I even brought it up with my doctor today-should I get a dog or not.  She said I should since when I have a pup I am obviously less depressed and a small dog would cost less to feed, but I do not have the money to buy a dog out right.
> 
> ...


Please consider volunteering your time to a local animal shelter. It's very rewarding. And you might even find the critter companion that speaks to your soul and says "TAKE ME HOME! A pet is a gift every day. I understand your quandary with the expense of your diabetes meds and having the expense of a pet. Wishing the best.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 5, 2020)

deesierra said:


> Aneeda, I have loved and been the guardian of dogs all my life. Rescuing dogs is in my DNA. Some rescues are really hard cases that everyone else has given up on. It's not easy to take in one of those babies. That being said, don't be lured in by a desirable breed like a Yorkie or their breeders. DO NOT BUY THAT DOG! You are being suckered in. Sorry to say so.


Yes, I am not buying it.  It was very expensive and I looked at the budget and the money is not there.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 5, 2020)

Jules said:


> Are there any dog shelters that are searching for a good person like you to love an older dog?


There are very few dogs in our shelters and the ones in our shelters are big dogs, so no.  The in flex of so many people to my area has pushed the price of dogs and everything else sky high.  A lab, and there are a zillion labs, are over 1000.  A French bulldog puppy 5000.  Even if I had the money no dog is worth 5000.  IMO.


----------



## win231 (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm not a dog trainer or behavior expert, but I read about some simple tests designed by experts that can be performed to determine how safe a dog will be to own. They have never failed me.
1.  Put the dog on his back.  Put your hand on his chest & gently hold him down.  If he immediately starts struggling to get up, he's aggressive & not a good choice around children.

2.  Gently squeeze his paws.  Dogs' paws are very sensitive to pain.  If he reacts by biting, he's not a good choice.  He probably won't bite hard, but if he uses his teeth to voice his disapproval, that's not a good sign.

3.  Put some food in his food bowl.  While he's eating, slowly take it away.  If he growls or looks threatening, he's not a good choice.  These are things kids may do.

Every dog I've adopted passed these tests & I never had a problem leaving kids  along with them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 5, 2020)

win231 said:


> I'm not a dog trainer or behavior expert, but I read about some simple tests designed by experts that can be performed to determine how safe a dog will be to own. They have never failed me.
> 1.  Put the dog on his back.  Put your hand on his chest & gently hold him down.  If he immediately starts struggling to get up, he's aggressive & not a good choice around children.
> 
> 2.  Gently squeeze his paws.  Dogs' paws are very sensitive to pain.  If he reacts by biting, he's not a good choice.  He probably won't bite hard, but if he uses his teeth to voice his disapproval, that's not a good sign.
> ...


Well, I do not have kids but I value my hands


----------



## deesierra (Dec 6, 2020)

win231 said:


> I'm not a dog trainer or behavior expert, but I read about some simple tests designed by experts that can be performed to determine how safe a dog will be to own. They have never failed me.
> 1.  Put the dog on his back.  Put your hand on his chest & gently hold him down.  If he immediately starts struggling to get up, he's aggressive & not a good choice around children.
> 
> 2.  Gently squeeze his paws.  Dogs' paws are very sensitive to pain.  If he reacts by biting, he's not a good choice.  He probably won't bite hard, but if he uses his teeth to voice his disapproval, that's not a good sign.
> ...


Good information win, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 6, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I was thinking that till I asked her if his rabies shot was current.  She say he needed it.  . Like why would you sell a dog, that might bite, without a current rabies shot.  Dang it.  He’s perfect for us, just the right size.


In your original post, you said the dog had all his injections.  I assume you got that info from the seller?  And now the seller is saying that the dog doesn't have a current rabies shot?  So I have to wonder, what else may the seller have told you that isn't exactly accurate?


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 7, 2020)

I agree with the persons who have suggested that you look in the shelters.  The shelters, particularly the Humane Societies, carefully test their dogs for aggression before they will adopt them out.  I've had shelter dogs all my life and have had wonderful dogs.  I'd suggest that you look for an older dog, not a puppy or a very young dog.  Older dogs are generally speaking calmer and have gotten past the puppy craziness.  

Older dogs need homes, too, are often passed over, and are SO grateful for a new home.

I also believe that mixed breeds tend to be less high strung than some of the small overbred breeds and "designer dogs."


----------



## deesierra (Dec 9, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Your household might be a better environment than the one the dog was in when it bit/nipped.   That being said, if you aren't experienced with dog training it might be better to keep looking.
> We have a silky terrier from a rescue, he's a good boy, but had been mistreated.  He can get aggressive(don't take his toy from him!) and when he's in his crate, he's protective of his little _territory_. Our groomer calls him "cujo" when he gets tense, but she just slips a muzzle on him and he just goes "OK, you're the boss."


Terriers are notoriously feisty! That's why we love them.


----------



## deesierra (Dec 10, 2020)

win231 said:


> I'm not a dog trainer or behavior expert, but I read about some simple tests designed by experts that can be performed to determine how safe a dog will be to own. They have never failed me.
> 1.  Put the dog on his back.  Put your hand on his chest & gently hold him down.  If he immediately starts struggling to get up, he's aggressive & not a good choice around children.
> 
> 2.  Gently squeeze his paws.  Dogs' paws are very sensitive to pain.  If he reacts by biting, he's not a good choice.  He probably won't bite hard, but if he uses his teeth to voice his disapproval, that's not a good sign.
> ...


I completely agree with #2


----------

